# Baselayout2  /etc/conf.d/modules max_loop

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

```
cat /etc/conf.d/modules

modules="ehci_hcd parport_pc lp forcedeth saa7134 loop max_loop=10 i2c-nforce2 eeprom it87 vboxdrv vboxnetflt acpi-cpufreq vhba rtc-cmos ieee1394 sbp2 eth1394 raw1394"
```

```
loop max_loop=10
```

wird beanstandet. Kann nicht geladen werden. Wie muß ich das angeben?

Danke MfG

----------

## Oerpi

Entfern mal max_loop=10 aus der Zeile und leg ne neue an:

```
module_loop_args="max_loop=10"
```

Findet man btw hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
modules="ehci_hcd parport_pc lp forcedeth saa7134 loop i2c-nforce2 eeprom it87 vboxdrv vboxnetflt acpi-cpufreq vhba rtc-cmos ieee1394 sbp2 eth1394 raw1394"

module_loop_args="max_loop=10"
```

Probiere ich aus. Danke

----------

